# ATV Stuck picture thread,



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

just a PIC and how long till the ATV was unstuck?

I was out in 5 minutes just had to move the truck into range of the winch and pulled myself right out. I should have turned the blade and plowed downhill pushing snow downhill but I tried to make the hill and got the rear buried.

first time ATV stuck this year I buried my John Deere 140 with blower in this same spot a month ago and the ATV had to rescue the JD.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

out with my Honda 300 4x4 and not able to make it threw the deep snow had to get other ATV and winch and rescue the 300 4x4


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises (Aug 6, 2019)

The first one only took a few minutes to run and grab the tractor to yank it out. It was close to the barnyard, the second if I remember correctly I walked back and forth in front of it until I had packed the snow down enough that it would drive out. I miss that machine, it was a tank. There was almost nothing that you couldn't drive through. Someday I'll have another.
The new machine in the pond took me a few hours to get out if I remember right. The truck was off, just about stuck in the deep snow in the yard to yank on it with about 100' of chain but the wheeler was hooked under the ice so it wouldn't just come out. I had to make a ramp out of 2x6.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Metcalfe that is some deep snow you look to be in.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

so using the light duty unit this winter so far have not had a big snow fall yet to bring out the big atv Got the 2000 Honda Recon stuck last night


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

not bad was able to stand beside the ATV and push the back end around till was going down hill and it pulled itself right out. Nice thing about a small 2WD atv is its light and can be moved around a bit by hand if needed.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry, no pics but regular occurance. One reason I want to get tracks. Just not liking the cost. Used tracks almost always need conversion kit which brings them close to buying new. Anyway, even using my V plow, heavy snow is big challenge for the quad.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Had the old 96 Honda 300 4x4 out and found the deep snow had to winch out thanks to a nearby tree.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

The Recon trying to break some trail in the deeper snow. Had to back up and go around the long way to get going downhill and was then able to make it threw but glad this blade goes up high to clear the snow was able to get some riding in with the blade on and wasnt to bad at all.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

MIL seat?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Mountain Bob said:


> MIL seat?


Mother In Law?

Seat was for when the Kid and his sister have to ride double on the ATV to get some stuff done. for being a little 250 Recon there's no way me and a adult passenger fit. Me and a kid yep but not 2 adult people.

If I need to ride double 2 adults I'm taking a foreman alot more room. Its cramped on the rancher with 2 adults no way I want to try that on the recon.

Don't know how much steering id have with extra adult on the back.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

also on the recon that wood frame work is for hauling small sticks of wood. I call it buzz saw wood small round branch's 6" diameter or less about 48" long get pilled up on the back of the ATV and then have a small trailer of firewood that gets pulled behind Have a nasty hill climb to make and need the extra weight on the rear tires to help with traction up the hill. The buzz saw wood gets pilled up on some pallets in a stack till you have enough to get out the buzz saw and turn it all into firewood.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I worked at a ski area that used Honda rancher’s
going up steep hills we’d make the other guys sit on the front rack going up a steep run and a lot of times we had three guys on one. One guy sits backwards dangling his feet off the back and another guy would sit on the front rack with a guy driving.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We did that in NC going up goat trails to get deer. At one point I had my then 13 YO daughter drive while I hung out off the front rack to keep it rubber side down. That was interesting considering how she drives


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

This is my big hill to bring up wood. Im on a 2003 Honda Foreman getting pulled by a 2002 Honda Rancher. With a trailer load of wood. I can't make the hill by myself I spin out in the first 1/3 of the climb to many little rocks that act like marbles and loose traction and with the dirt wash outs I can't get a enough of a run to try a speed dash up. Need the dirt washouts to keep the road from getting washed out farther down the trail.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

some from this last weekend.

450ES my logging ATV with 26" ITP 589 and temp in the teens makes the snow like sugar and spun it down and set the ATV on the frame and done in the snow.
The Extra chainsaws/log chains/Log Arch on the back dosn'et help this atv out in the snow though.









Next Day a 450S with 26 Mudzilla Tires and temp in the mid 40's and it floats right over the top of the snow


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Honda TRX 125 trying some deep snow was able to stand beside it and it clawed its way threw!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

New rear tires or a lot of zip-ties?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> New rear tires or a lot of zip-ties?


Tires was new this summer as blew out a sidewall on the set that was on it. The chains was sized to fit the old tires had a hard time getting them on but did manage and This thing is a little beast if I can keep the wheel speed up on it.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Been there,done that!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

So from today. Snow was hard some could drive right on top other spots broke threw and done


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

We will rebuild.


----------

